# So much for a great vacation Motorhome broken into



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

So I get up this morning after a late night of packing to find my motorhome broken into and of all the things to take.

They take The Scotch Jessica sent me and a cooler of cigars, I mean really... My laptops and camera's are in there... take that!

Sigh, well I will try to have a better day and enjoy what I do have.


moose


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That sux bro! When are you planning on taking off?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Shit...... 

And I would imagine there is nothing the police can do at all??? 

Brother I'm really sorry to hear that. But I guess, look at the bright side you are all still safe. Material things can be replaced but just thank god it wasn't something else.......


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Dang, that really sucks. Sorry to hear about it. Hopefully the rest of your vacation goes smoothly.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate to hear that. I'm glad ya'll are safe. Strange they left the cameras and laptop. Be safe out there!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I poated a 500 reward for information on cl and will post signes when i get home with the same reward... This guy or guys will pay.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate thieves! I hope they get what's comming to them! :mad2:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That sucks! Someone really wants to get shot apparently... But on the bright side they didn't hurt you or the Mrs.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Seriously? Just cigars and scotch, not the expensive electronic stuff? Odd. 

Any Puffer near you just became A Person of Interest in this case!

Really sorry to hear that, Brent!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

that totally sucks!! go enjoy your vaca Moose then concentrate on fiding and kicking some ass when you get back!!!

you gotta think someone knew or saw you packing up or why else would they have targeted the motor home at that exact time?????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit Brent, that sucks bro.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

What?! I was just going to message you and wish you a good trip, too!

I'm sorry, Brent. That's just... stupid.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Hmm just cigars booze and nothing else? That smells fishy, but good thing nothing happened to you guys, and your electronics are still safe. Try to enjoy it bro.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmm well that was mighty rude of them. Hopefully nothing irreplacable in the cooler.... but like others have said much better cigars and scotch over the alternative


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I mean, if we find a bunch of Brent's cigars for sale......

Just keep that in mind when shopping and you find a great deal.

Why would you steal cigars? You can't even really sell them. Maybe they will try to sell the whole cooler. Maybe they didn't look inside the cooler and thought it was full of booze.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This could have been much worse. Thank God you guys are OK. Who would know that you packed those particular items? Everyone on Puff and your Cigar Guys contacts on Facebook know that you just got those, but who knew you were taking them with you on this trip?


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this. Hope they find the person who did it.

Also hope you can enjoy the rest of the vacation.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

thats so messed up. Well karma is a bitch and they will get what they deserve


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Brandon, as Bazookajoe8 said KARMA will get these suckers!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this as well, and I understand your frustration only not on as huge a scale.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

sucks to hear for sure brent.. I'll keep an eye on CL for you as well.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry bro' hope the rest of your vacation is better!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Kind of sounds like some one was watching you and just waited for the right time to hit.

I can imagine a hit and herf party will be happening very soon.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this as well brother. Hate to say it but I am watching like a hawk to see if we can find out who it was. I have my own suspicions already and I will be watching. People like that just make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, brother - not much worse than thievery. It truly sucks - hope that you can get some vacation out of what is left.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this. That really sucks.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this bro, try to enjoy your vacation anyway. I know a bit how you feel, I had a very pricey fishing rod and reel combo stolen out of my boat this spring. Had one of my favorite lures tied on too! I can tell you I did not feel like fishing for a couple weeks after the incident.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn, that blows. I was hoping they didnt take the cigars. I really hope its not someone here on puff, may consider not leaving my address up. Castle doctrine is legal here tho i think....

Anyway, again sorry to hear that this happened on your vacation of all times. Keep your head up and find the SOB.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Like the others, my condolences, man. What a crappy thing to happen.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

That is F**Ked up. Time for an a** whooping. Karma's gonna be a B*tch.....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

arrrggg I heard of vherf.... 

very messed up that they only took two luxury items and left the electronics... you know where I am if you need backup confronting people.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Brent PM inbound. I've already got you tagged in a PIF, but gotta check some status.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

You know that really sucks. From the sounds of it it was probably punk kids looking for free alcohol. When they see your offer for a reward they will probably give the cooler over and clam they found it on the side of the road.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a... remedy in place for this punktabulous deed. It won't leave California until I know Brent will be home.

:spy:


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

As someone who was also recently burglarized for some arbitrary items I feel your frustration. Thieves are scum.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

scotch and cigars can be replaced....the people you love cannot be replaced, which is no solace for your personal property being violated like that, but it could've been much worse

as to the possibility that a Puff member could be involved...well, I don't want to go there

I'm just happy that you and your family were not harmed, Brent


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Lets make one thing crystal clear. I am 100% sure that no brother or sister from PUFF had anything to with this. My guess is punk kids for sure. I told my wife we are getting ADT once we get home. And Im putting motion lights all around the house.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i'm really sorry to hear this brent, if there is anything i can do let me knwo


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

johnb said:


> i'm really sorry to hear this brent, if there is anything i can do let me knwo


Well i could use a hug..


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Considering what was taken, it does sound a tad fishy.

Leave the light inside on and the door open.... Hide close by and snipe them sumbiatch's with a deer rifle!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

:grouphug:

ugh..couldn't you have asked for more scotch?


----------



## ccie6011 (May 8, 2012)

That would suck.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

So sorry Brent for your loss. Try to enjoy whats left of your vacation.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*That's a sumbitch, man, it really is. And when things of this nature happen to me I always think of ways it could have been worse. That's how I cope. As so many have said here...at least no one close to you was hurt. We had a break-in some time back here. And my brother's guitar was swiped, so were some of his electronics. In surveying the damage from the yanked out air conditioner which was where they entered...my humidors hadn't been entered. Thank you, Lord. We had our suspicions too about who it was, but how do you prove it? Try and relax our fellow puffer, okay? Keep in mind many things happen to ALL on this sometimes rotten planet. But try & recover and recoup because you know we're all with you; we're all behind you. And you can approach any one of us ANYTIME for if nothing else, a loving and understanding community who will hurt and fume...and heal with you. God keep you my friend :hug::grouphug:


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Boy that is realy terrible. I feel your pain.Hey I would send you some sticks to keep up your spirits.I know that realy doesn't change what happened but there are still some good people out there.:hat:


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear moose, but like everybody else mentioned I'm glad everyone is OK. I would suspect kids looking for booze who probably didn't look in the cooler. Having said that I would contact any local BMs close by in case they are dumb enough to try and sell them.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> that totally sucks!! go enjoy your vaca Moose then concentrate on fiding and kicking some ass when you get back!!!


yes on both counts

literally


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Dayumn! :doh:

What a bummer!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Brent, sorry to hear about that bro! That really sucks.

When you find the sh*t bag who did it, cram a fire cracker down there d*ck hole, light it, and just before it goes off, hand them a glass of gasoline while saying "how does my scotch taste now Biatch?" 

:crazy:opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Well i could use a hug..


*Brain:* Or the opportunity to meet the punks in a dark ally...

*Pinky:* Narf! that would be ugly...


----------

